# Movie by Vietnamese studio



## Dimlee (Jan 13, 2019)

"CGI documentary" series "The Vietnam air war".
I wonder is it possible to make non-biased historical movie in Da Nang today... Or is it rhetorical question.
Let's wait for release and see.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## edgardo gil (Jan 17, 2019)

To the people outside USA, most of the documentary about USA involvment in wars are totally biased, the same with Hollywood movies. Of course there are wonderful exceptions like "When trumpets fade", "The thin red line" and "Flag of our fathers" but the mainstream of Hollywood movies are only funny; and of course forget the History Channel. The european war movies has more credibility, of course they have terrible examples too but most of them are fine. In about this vietnamese documentary, who knows, I have to view it first.


----------



## Dimlee (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes, let's see it first before to jump to conclusions.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 19, 2019)

With all the F-105's and F-100's being in natural aluminum this must be during the early operation Rolling Thunder timeline.
Though most of the pictures I've seen indicates most USAF aircraft in the SEA area were in camouflage pretty early .

I know by the time I got there in early 67 everything USAF I saw was camouflaged in one form or another.

I'd definitely would like to see it, always interested in how the other side sees it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

